# Buying a car in Dubai



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi, I am new to Dubai.
Any recommendations to dealerships or pit falls I need to know about when buying a car? Is good second hand car recommendable or should I rather look at a new one? I am single lady, don't need something big and bold, just reliable and a well known brand.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Before you can buy a car, you'll need your UAE driving licence and for that you'll need your reseidence visa. After that it is fairly straight forward.

Try sites like Dubizzle and Gulf News motoring sections.

My wife's suggestion is for you to get a 4x4 as the driving standards here leave a lot to be desired


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

*4x4*

Thanks for info. I have been driving a 4 x 4 in my home country for the last 3years. It was great fun to park on the pavement without worrying about the tyres & rims! Had my fare share! I would like to buy a car that can easily be maintained, without worrying or waiting for spare parts - should anything goes wrong - keep in mind I am on my own - no hubby that will advise . Any recommendations?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Kansaag said:


> Thanks for info. I have been driving a 4 x 4 in my home country for the last 3years. It was great fun to park on the pavement without worrying about the tyres & rims! Had my fare share! I would like to buy a car that can easily be maintained, without worrying or waiting for spare parts - should anything goes wrong - keep in mind I am on my own - no hubby that will advise . Any recommendations?


I drive a Ford in the Uk and find their cars to be very reliable! However, being a woman, I do not know the first thing about cars and really couldn't say whether it would be a suitable car for the UAE.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I think you cant go wrong with a VW Tourag or the Range Rover. sport(HSE) or vogue.

But Japanese hold their value much more then any other make.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

I would stay clear off Range Rovers as I know several people in Dubai who had nothing but trouble with them. One friend had his RR in the garage every other week for about 4 months and more than 20'000 AED spent on it to repair this and that and this and that and that and this.....finally the air condition blew...and he got rid off the car...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

forget that option then!!!


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks! Will go for VW!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

*Just wondering...*

Hope this doesn't sound too preachy, but are 4x4s really necessary in the Emirates?
I can understand that the larger cars can feel like it gives a better sense of safety and security, not to mention that petrol cost is negligible. So it can be quite tempting to get a 4x4, since most everyone else is also driving one.

But at a time of record global petrol prices, why not drive smaller cars where possible? (unless most expats are really into off-road driving)


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

One tends to feel safer in a 4x4 on the High ways!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Hope this doesn't sound too preachy, but are 4x4s really necessary in the Emirates?
> I can understand that the larger cars can feel like it gives a better sense of safety and security, not to mention that petrol cost is negligible. So it can be quite tempting to get a 4x4, since most everyone else is also driving one.
> 
> But at a time of record global petrol prices, why not drive smaller cars where possible? (unless most expats are really into off-road driving)


Emiratis are not known for their driving skills. If anything, I would say that most of them need lessons badly. 4x4 offer more protection, in my opinion, in the event that you have an accident! I've been told that when the light changes, wait a couple of seconds for the idiot running the red light, before you move off!!!


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

how much is petrol per litre pls?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

It's 6.25AED a GALLON. It's cheap. I drive a Rav4 and it costs around 65AED to fill up.

There is no way I'd put my kids in a small car and drive around Dubai.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Thats 20.2 british pence per litre....oh my good god!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Just be aware that any car older than 10 years has to be scrapped in two from next year.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

hopeful said:


> Thats 20.2 british pence per litre....oh my good god!


Indeed!! I've literally given up driving since the price of petrol shot up!!! Mind you with the congestion charge as well, road tax and the lot, it's not even worth even being a weekend driver anymore!!! Not quite sure whether I will brave the roads in Dubai!!!


----------

